# reduction



## alices

My ER Doctor says he attempted to reduce a dislocation of the jaw and even with putting his full weight he could not even move the jaw can i still code the dislocation and put a 52 mod?..thanks, alice


----------



## kak6

I do code the "attempt" to reduce the dislocation w/o 52.
Looking at your CPT coding book go to page 88 of Surgery/Musculoskeletal System section, in the second column find the heading "Manipulation": Manipulation is used throughout the musculoskeletal fracture and dislocation subsections to specifically mean the attempted reduction or restoration of a fracture of joint dislocation to its normal anatomic alignment by the application of manually applied forces.
Where i work we do not use modifier 52 for the "attempt" to reduce a dislocation, our auditors have decided we are correct to code this procedure. i would use 21480 w/modifier 25 on the EM if applicable. hope this helps.


----------



## donna55

*Cpt 21480*

I thought that if you start a procedure and have to discontinue it you code the cpt in this case is 21480 and you add the modifier 52.    So would that be a different code?


----------



## BenCrocker

Discontinued Procedure is Modifier 53 not 52

52 is reduced services.


----------

